# I'm so proud of my son!!!



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Tonight my son tested out for his purple Belt and PASSED!! Yes he said he would do it and he did. I'm beaming from ear to ear.


He just started working out at Meesheka. It is a mixed martial arts gym. They said the wouldn't take in any one under 18 but after a few hours of talking with him they said he could be a part of the programme. That made me proud too.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

congrats to both you and your son!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Awhhh!!! Congrats to you and your son!!!!! Good job!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice work. I'm sure you're proud. Tell him we are too.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cool! Congrats!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awwwwww

Congrats to him and mom!

Do we get a picture of the handsome man in his uniform? hehehe


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yea I can take his picture today.

It was great. He had to do a hook kick. My son is very strong. So when it looked like he would shatter the board. Grand Master Spencer told him to move forward and then he said I'm moving out of the way to I think the board will fly. lol He did just about knock the board out of Mr Jesse's hands.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW.....LMAO

How old is he?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is 17. He is a great kid. I wish my parents were here to see him. My dad would have loved him. They have so many things in comman.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

They see him silly. They know it all.....

Don't you know that?...lol


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

And don't give your son all the credit....

Without a FABULOUS mom, where would he be?


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

congrats to you and your son!!! tell him to stick with!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Whitney you tell your kids how to behave you teach them right from wrong you can talk until your blue in the face you can show them good morals and to make good judgements and they still can go wrong. He has to want to be a good person. And lucky for me he wants to be a good person.

He wants to be a police officer. He will start college in the spring I think. He has to bone up for his GED as I homeschooled him. He is dyslexic so reading has always been hard for him. He is getting alot better but it has been one heck of an uphill battle.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Trapboi103 said:


> congrats to you and your son!!! tell him to stick with!!!


Thanks! He plans on being a black belt by his 19th birthday.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

THAT'S WASSUP I'M ALSO DOING MY THING WITH MMA TOO!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> Whitney you tell your kids how to behave you teach them right from wrong you can talk until your blue in the face you can show them good morals and to make good judgements and they still can go wrong. He has to want to be a good person. And lucky for me he wants to be a good person.
> 
> He wants to be a police officer. He will start college in the spring I think. He has to bone up for his GED as I homeschooled him. He is dyslexic so reading has always been hard for him. He is getting alot better but it has been one heck of an uphill battle.


Oh girl I know that's true..LMAO

But I think us parents working as hard as we can does something for them. Well I hope..HAHA

I see to many parents now days that act like having kids is cramping their style. It is always wonderful to see parents who go above and beyond...


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations to him and proud mama.

What style is he studying? I have a Brown/Black in Korean Kuk Sool Won and my brother Rich has a 2nd degree Black Belt in Tae Kwon Do.

I know how it feels to be proud of your son. Case in point below.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is doing Tae Kwon Do. His instructure is a 4th degree Black belt. And Grand Master Spencer is a 7th degree black belt as is his wife Grand Master Cindy.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> He is doing Tae Kwon Do. His instructure is a 4th degree Black belt. And Grand Master Spencer is a 7th degree black belt as is his wife Grand Master Cindy.


Cool. I was very fortunate when I first studied Kuk Sool Won when I was about 19 as the Chief Master lived across the street and came to our class every night and helped Master Lee teach us. That man was incredible with his knowledge of pressure points and joint locks! He even did acupuncture on my calf one day when it was hurting.
He was 8th degree at the time and his brother was the Grand Master and was 9th degree. Their grandfather was the last Royal Court martial artist that guarded the palace in Korea. An amazing family to say the least.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sharon I think it's great that your son is involved in Tae Kwon Do. I know growing up, it gave me a lot of patience and it's so much more than a sport, it's discipline and focus. Tell him to keep doing his thing, and congratulations. I'm glad to hear you're smiling ear to ear, I would be too.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Sharon I think it's great that your son is involved in Tae Kwon Do. I know growing up, it gave me a lot of patience and it's so much more than an art, it's discipline and focus.


Actually it's a sport but that's for another discussion.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Actually it's a sport but that's for another discussion.


Thanks for catching that I'm not all here today. I know it's a sport I'm off my game today with a bunch of paperwork for the house!

I played soccer and baseball, and those were fun... But I got a lot more, I think, out of Tae Kwon Do


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Thanks for catching that I'm not all here today. I know it's a sport I'm off my game today with a bunch of paperwork for the house!
> 
> I played soccer and baseball, and those were fun... But I got a lot more, I think, out of Tae Kwon Do


I am pleasantly surprised that you knew that Oz. My hats off to you. :thumbsup:
Most Americans think Tae Kwon Do is a martial art and although it has become that here in America, in Korea it is their national sport and they don't consider it a martial art such as Hapkido, Hwa Rang Do and other traditional Korean martial arts. 
I agree with you though that you get more out of it than other sports. Some Tae Kwon Do schools have you doing hundreds of kicks a week and sometimes per day so it is a real workout! OK, let's not get too much off topic here and steal My Mikado's thread.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*congratulations!*

I am happy for you! That is wonderful news!!! I don't know anything about the sports but I understand the self esteem building and school issues with a dyslexic. My husband is one too but he now loves to read ( stuff like The Count of Monte Cristo-- of all things!) and is in college for accounting!

I am so very proud of your son FOR you Mikado!


----------

